# Dumm gelaufen, das sollte das erste Nicolai für meinen Neffen werden...



## WODAN (14. Mai 2013)

Hallo,

eigentlich sollte das Bass TFR aus dem Bikemarkt für meinen Neffen das erste richtige Freeride Bike werden 
Leider hatte ich die Rechnung ohne den Verkäufer gemacht.

Kaufbild vom 17.03.2013 IBC Bikemarkt, Kaufzusage und Bezahlung:




Lieferung, trotz sofortiger Bezahlung mit paypal, am 26.03.2013. Sitzrohr wurde unsachgemäß gekürzt und noch nicht einmal der Schlitz zur Klemmung nachgearbeitet. Verkäufer sichert schriftlich noch Rückerstattung zu:




Reparatur Sitzrohr und Vorbereitung für die neue Pulverbeschichtung, Rückerstattung vom Verkäufer nicht eingetroffen:




Rahmen fertig in Jägermeister-orange, leider beim Einpressen des Steuerrohrs wird ein riesiger Riss sichtbar:








Nun taugt er nur noch zur Wanddeko, mein Neffe versteht die Welt nicht mehr 




Verkäufer reagiert nicht mehr, den Moderatoren im Bikemarkt gemeldet, aber das bringt mir mein Geld nicht mehr zurück...

Wohnt Jemand in der Nähe von Deggendorf und kennt den Benutzer WINTERSERVICE???


----------



## kephren23 (14. Mai 2013)

ohhh man das is ja mies. echt ne schweinerei.

Vielleicht mal bei Nicolai nachfragen ob sie dir nen neues Steuerrohr einschweißen? geht zwar das pulver flöten aber vielleicht besser als ihn an die Wand zu hängen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nachaz (14. Mai 2013)

Anwalt.


----------



## WODAN (14. Mai 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> ohhh man das is ja mies. echt ne schweinerei.
> 
> Vielleicht mal bei Nicolai nachfragen ob sie dir nen neues Steuerrohr einschweißen? geht zwar das pulver flöten aber vielleicht besser als ihn an die Wand zu hängen.



naja, Rahmen hat 167 Euro inkl. Versand gekostet plus Pulverung.
Eine Reparatur kostet wahrscheinlich um die 150 Euro, dazu noch das Abbeizen mit um die 20 Euro... 



Nachaz schrieb:


> Anwalt.


habe zwar eine Rechtsschutz Versicherung, aber meinst Du das bringt etwas?
Werde aber höchstwahrscheinlich eine Anzeige bei der Polizei wegen Betrugs machen.


----------



## WilliWildsau (14. Mai 2013)

Das ist echt übel
Ich hoffe du findest schnell Ersatz für deinen Neffen und große Hoffnungen mit dem Geld würde ich mir nicht machen. Diese Leute haben leider kein Gewissen
Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## WODAN (14. Mai 2013)

WilliWildsau schrieb:


> Das ist echt übel
> Ich hoffe du findest schnell Ersatz für deinen Neffen und große Hoffnungen mit dem Geld würde ich mir nicht machen. Diese Leute haben leider kein Gewissen
> Gruß aus dem Pott!



Das Geld ist futsch, das ist klar. 
Aber vielleicht hat ja Jemand noch einen TFR Frontrahmen günstig übrig. Wenigstens war das TFR eines der ersten richtig funktionerenden Bass Modelle


----------



## kephren23 (14. Mai 2013)

WilliWildsau schrieb:


> Das ist echt übel
> Ich hoffe du findest schnell Ersatz für deinen Neffen und große Hoffnungen mit dem Geld würde ich mir nicht machen. Diese Leute haben leider kein Gewissen
> Gruß aus dem Pott!



Ist die Frage was da noch alles fehlt, wer so an nem Nicolai rumwerkelt.


  @WODAN
Ja okay bei dem Preis lohnt sich ne Reperatur mit Sicherheit nicht. Schade drum.

Aber hei vielleicht nen Jackenständer drauß machen, denke schon seit längerem über sowas nach.


----------



## WODAN (14. Mai 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> Ist die Frage was da noch alles fehlt, wer so an nem Nicolai rumwerkelt.
> 
> 
> @WODAN
> Ja okay bei dem Preis lohnt sich ne Reperatur mit Sicherheit nicht. Schade drum.



Mein Neffe wollte sich alles vom Taschengeld absparen, den Schaden übernehme ich jetzt


----------



## kephren23 (14. Mai 2013)

ja hab grad nen ähnliches Problem, bei meinem Bruder ist die Gabel hops gegangen, da muss ich jetzt mal sehen vernünftigen Ersatz für gutes Geld zu bekommen.


----------



## KHUJAND (14. Mai 2013)

Bernd  frag mal kroiterfee was der schon alles hinter sich hat mit seinem  TFR  

ansonsten schade um den rahmen


----------



## WODAN (14. Mai 2013)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> Bernd  frag mal kroiterfee was der schon alles hinter sich hat mit seinem  TFR
> 
> ansonsten schade um den rahmen



Da war doch "nur" das Sitzrohr verhunzt oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (14. Mai 2013)

WODAN schrieb:


> Da war doch "nur" das Sitzrohr verhunzt oder?



nicht nur.  

der user hat sich auch nie wieder gemeldet...


----------



## Nachaz (14. Mai 2013)

WODAN schrieb:


> habe zwar eine Rechtsschutz Versicherung, aber meinst Du das bringt etwas?
> Werde aber höchstwahrscheinlich eine Anzeige bei der Polizei wegen Betrugs machen.



Das hängt ein wenig vom Streitwert ab. Bei 50,- Euro würd' ich es sein lassen. Ansonsten einen Brief vom Anwalt aufsetzen lassen. Zumindest würde ich mal bei meinem Anwalt anrufen und fragen, ob sich das lohnt.

In die Nesseln setzen kannst Du Dich damit eigentlich nur, wenn Dein Gegenüber nicht zahlen kann. Soweit ich weis, muss der Typ wenn es hart auf hart kommt auch noch Gerichts- und Anwaltskosten zahlen. Aber was das betrifft: genau das solltest Du mit Deinem Anwalt klären und nicht hier im Forum.


----------



## Route66 (15. Mai 2013)

Hi,

solche Typen gehören gleich gesperrt  



WODAN schrieb:


> Wohnt Jemand in der Nähe von Deggendorf und kennt den Benutzer WINTERSERVICE???


Scheint nicht ganz "unproblematisch" zu sein, dieser User  
Hat hier im Forum anscheinend auch noch nie Beiträge geschrieben. Da würd ich dann schon hellhörig werden.... 
Aber hinterher ist man immer klüger. Ich wünshe Dir, dass Du zumindest einen Teil der Kohle wieder zurück bekommst. 

Gruß
Marko


----------



## machero (15. Mai 2013)

Wer die Menschen kennt, liebt die Tiere!

 bzw.


----------



## Matschgo (16. Mai 2013)

ProPost: oh das tut mir leid für dich, ist wirklich grausam diese Welt, die Leute haben heutzutage einfach kein Gewissen mehr 

ContraPost: Tja dumm gelaufen, Pech gehabt... der Riss kann nachträglich gekommen sein und so nen Tamtam wegen eines schief abgeschnittenen Rohres zu machen... ok. 
Wer gebraucht kauft, kauft auf Risiko... war immer so, wird immer so bleiben. Du hast dir um 199 Euro einen gebrauchten Basherrahmen gekauft, was erwartest du bitte? ... ich weiß ja nicht in welcher Traumwelt manche leben.


----------



## Pilatus (16. Mai 2013)

der Rahmen ist mittlerweile wie alt? ~15 Jahre? und wurde zum Frreriden hergenommen?
da wundert mich ein Riss nicht. ist schade, dass es erst dir aufgefallen ist.

kann ein Fettset das noch retten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldrizzo (16. Mai 2013)

Matschgo schrieb:


> ContraPost: Tja dumm gelaufen, Pech gehabt... der Riss kann nachträglich gekommen sein und so nen Tamtam wegen eines schief abgeschnittenen Rohres zu machen... ok.
> Wer gebraucht kauft, kauft auf Risiko... war immer so, wird immer so bleiben. Du hast dir um 199 Euro einen gebrauchten Basherrahmen gekauft, was erwartest du bitte? ... ich weiß ja nicht in welcher Traumwelt manche leben.



wer beschädigte ware ohne mängelhinweis verkauft, handelt zunächst mal fahrlässig, wenn vorsätzlich gehandelt wurde, fällt das in den bereich der arglistigen täuschung und das ist auch bei 200,00  kein kavaliersdelikt, auch wenn der streitwert aus meiner sicht keine klage rechtfertigt. der riss mag vom verkäufer und dem käufer übersehen worden sein, das verhunzte sattelrohr sicher nicht. als privater verkäufer aufzutreten gibt niemandem einen freibrief für betrügereien.


----------



## Matschgo (16. Mai 2013)

ja es ist eben nicht jeder ein i-Tüpferlreiter... der Verkäufer, nein ich will den hier nicht in Schutz nehmen, hat vielleicht den Riss bemerkt, vielleicht auch nicht... er hat das Sattelrohr unschön abgeschnitten... oh mein Gott, welch Tragödie... es funktioniert doch trotzdem und sobald die Klemme drauf sitzt siehts keine Sau mehr...

Was soll dieses ganze Gejammere hier eigentlich... er hat mit Paypal bezahlt... öffne per Paypal einen Streitfall und die legen die Kohle auf Eis bis sich das geklärt hat... ok, wahrscheinlich schon zu spät dafür... klarer Fall von ******** gelaufen.


----------



## trailterror (16. Mai 2013)

Stinkt schon fast nach zweitaccount


----------



## Matschgo (16. Mai 2013)

nene keine Sorge 
Ich fand nur solche Jammerthreads schon immer total sinnfrei.
Klar, mich würds selbst auch ärgstens anstinken aber anstatt mir hier Mitleid abzuholen würd ich dem Kerl die Hölle heiß machen.


----------



## der-gute (16. Mai 2013)

Wie funktioniert ein schief abgeschnittenes Sitzrohr ohne Spalt zum Klemmen?

Erklär mir das mal...


----------



## WODAN (16. Mai 2013)

der-gute schrieb:


> Wie funktioniert ein schief abgeschnittenes Sitzrohr ohne Spalt zum Klemmen?
> 
> Erklär mir das mal...



Das kapiert eben nicht Jeder ;-)
Ich spare mir den Kommentar zu den sinnfreien Beiträge von Matschbirne/go ;-)


----------



## Timmy35 (16. Mai 2013)

Was mich wundert ist, dass der riss oben am steuerrohr ist, die grösseren kräfte wirken doch unten. War ein langer steuersatz verbaut?


----------



## kroiterfee (16. Mai 2013)

oder stümperhaft mitm hammer eingeschlagen und dabei krass verkantet.


----------



## KHUJAND (16. Mai 2013)

WODAN schrieb:


> Beiträge von Matschbirne/go ;-)



Am besten er geht wieder.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (16. Mai 2013)

fakt ist, er wurde funktionsfähig und ohne die mängel angeboten, das geld was er gekostet hat, auch wenns wenig war, war ja auch nicht gefälscht... also...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (16. Mai 2013)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> das geld was er gekostet hat, auch wenns wenig war, war ja auch nicht gefälscht... also...





ich bin froh das du nun zu uns gehörst Loki


----------



## Deleted 132705 (16. Mai 2013)

nur das ich das nur als aufbauer bin... das ufo geht ja weg, wenns fertig ist...


----------



## WODAN (16. Mai 2013)

Timmy35 schrieb:


> Was mich wundert ist, dass der riss oben am steuerrohr ist, die grösseren kräfte wirken doch unten. War ein langer steuersatz verbaut?



Der Verkäufer hatte einen normalen Steuersatz verbaut. Steuerrohr ist natürlich tiefer ausgerieben und deshalb wollte ich einen 22mm Steuersatz verbauen. Riss geht 15mm ins Steuerrohr...


----------



## WODAN (16. Mai 2013)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> Am besten er geht wieder.



Don't feed the Troll ;-)


----------



## KHUJAND (17. Mai 2013)

generell muss man aber auch sagen,- das sehr alte -N- Rahmen alle weich sind,  im aluminium,-

bes. im steuerkopf bereich sind fast alle alte Rahmen ziemlich ausgenudelt.


----------



## Famulus36 (17. Mai 2013)

Ich hab einen ähnlichen Riss mal schweißen lassen. Das ist nun 5-6 Jahre her, das Bike fährt immer noch im Freundeskreis.


----------



## fruchtmoose (17. Mai 2013)

-


----------



## Hale-Bopp (19. Mai 2013)

Also laut Artikelbeschreibung sind keine Risse und Dellen vorhanden.
Der Riss ist aber leider so gross und schwarz (was hindeutet, dass der schon länger drin ist), dass er eigentlich nicht zu übersehen ist.
Das abgemurkste Sattelrohr wird vorsätzlich mit der Sattelklemme versteckt und verschwiegen.
Der Rahmen enthält verschwiegene Mängel.

Auch ich würde da nen Anwalt einschalten und den User wegen Betrugs und arglistiger Täuschung anzeigen.

Was ich aber nicht verstehen kann:
IBC möchte laut News-Einträge den Bikemarkt sicherer machen und droht Betrügern und Anderen mit Gegenmaßnahmen, u.a. mit dem "Netz der Vertrauens".
Laut @WODAN wurde der Vorfall sogar der IBC Crew gemeldet und der User darf dennoch weiterhin Teile im Bikemarkt verkaufen.

Warum werden solche User bis zur Klärung nich vorerst bis auf weiteres gesperrt, sondern dürfen weiter fröhlich Teile verkaufen und evtl. noch weitere andere User schädigen ?


----------



## WODAN (19. Mai 2013)

Das Ibc Team hat/wird den User sperren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Harvester (20. Mai 2013)

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...ss-rahmen-gr-m/119589738-217-14378?ref=search


----------



## WODAN (21. Mai 2013)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> generell muss man aber auch sagen,- das sehr alte -N- Rahmen alle weich sind,  im aluminium,-
> 
> bes. im steuerkopf bereich sind fast alle alte Rahmen ziemlich ausgenudelt.



Naja, seit meinem Trombone im Jahre 1999 hatte ich persönlich mit meinen Nicolai Bikes nie Probleme mit dem Steuerrohr bei artgerechter Haltung 
Das liegt vielleicht auch daran, dass ich immer ordentliche Steuersätze verbaut habe.


----------



## WODAN (21. Mai 2013)

Harvester schrieb:


> http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...ss-rahmen-gr-m/119589738-217-14378?ref=search



Danke, ich war leider zu langsam


----------



## Enze (21. Mai 2013)

WODAN schrieb:


> Wohnt Jemand in der Nähe von Deggendorf und kennt den Benutzer WINTERSERVICE???


 
Deggendorf wohne ich nicht, aber da gibt's doch nen Nicolai Haendler. Vielleicht kennt der den User bzw. das Radl....so viele fahren davon ja nicht rum.
http://www.crocodile-cycles.de/

Gr. Enze

P.S.: Ohne den User in Schutz nehmen zu wollen, aber wenn dir bei der Demontage des Steuersatzes und beim Entlacken der Riss nicht aufgefallen ist.....man koennte meinen der Verkaeufer hat es auch nicht gesehen/gewusst. Bleibt das Thema Sitzrohr.....


----------



## KHUJAND (21. Mai 2013)

Enze schrieb:


> wenn dir bei der Demontage des Steuersatzes und beim Entlacken der Riss nicht aufgefallen ist.....



man hat es echt nicht gesehen.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (21. Mai 2013)

doof das man die stelle auch nicht wirklich schweissen kann... höchstens indem man das dort evtl ausfräst und dann "aufschweisst"... bin da aber kein fachmann...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ferkelmann (12. Juni 2013)

Trotzdem bleibts ein wirtschaftlicher Totalschaden. Abbeizen und eventl. neue Pulverung kommt ja nochmal on top.

Bastellösungen hin oder her. Das Aufschweißen wird N sicher nicht mitmachen. Längerer Steuersatz!? Wenn ich meinen eigenen Hals riskieren wollte, wäre es meine Sache, wohl würde ich mich nicht mit fühlen. Jemand anderen damit fahren lassen, nie und nimmer.


----------

